# Fmt and go 9 losing overlay when I repower



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

So I’ve had the chip for over 5 years and it’s never done this
Ive always turned the main powers off when I put the boat away and my battery is not dead or low .
anyone else’s have this problem?


----------

